# Space Marines and Tattoos



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Does the Imperium allow space marines to haev tattoos? Probably only if they are dedicated to the Imperium.

And what if the human who is about to become a SM has a tattoo or scar and then becomes a SM, is that tattoo removed or is it allowed to stay? (and would the scar still tay there too?)

(And what would the proper term for "the human who is to become a SM?" Would it be Accolyte?)


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Tattoos would depend entirely on the society of the world that they are recruited from and the chapter they are being recruited to. Some would encourage it (Silver Skulls?) while some would probably discourage it (Ultramarines, straight laced boring gits!)


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Tattoos would depend entirely on the society of the world that they are recruited from and the chapter they are being recruited to. Some would encourage it (Silver Skulls?) while some would probably discourage it (Ultramarines, straight laced boring gits!)


Actually a lot of Ultramarines have tattoos, just not facial ones. Like the Classical legions they draw their inspiration from, tattoos representing the unit (in this case Chapter/Company) can be found on their arms and chests.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Actually a lot of Ultramarines have tattoos, just not facial ones. Like the Classical legions they draw their inspiration from, tattoos representing the unit (in this case Chapter/Company) can be found on their arms and chests.


But what would you say as to if the recruit had a tattoo and then became a SM. Would it still be there or would the Imperium even allow it?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Androxine Vortex said:


> But what would you say as to if the recruit had a tattoo and then became a SM. Would it still be there or would the Imperium even allow it?


Dude, they're like six years old. :laugh:


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> Dude, they're like six years old. :laugh:


Yeah but remember, these six year olds come from death worlds and they can slay the mightiest of foes and wear their testicles around their necks as trophies!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well considering the Astartes are recruiting for the most part from the cultures that form the basis of the Chapter if the Imperium disliked any markings that aspirants had prior to indoctrination, then the Chapter would most likely tell the Imperium to go fuck itself.



Androxine Vortex said:


> Yeah but remember, these six year olds come from death worlds and they can slay the mightiest of foes and wear their testicles around their necks as trophies!


gen is referring to the Ultramarines where potential aspirants are sent to a variety of training camps from the age 6, that's young compared to most Chapters.


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

I can just imagine a chapter going renegade because the Imperium didn't approve of it's AWESOME TATTS. 

"I can only get an eagle tattoo? Whatever, DAD"


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Androxine Vortex said:


> Does the Imperium allow space marines to haev tattoos? Probably only if they are dedicated to the Imperium.
> 
> And what if the human who is about to become a SM has a tattoo or scar and then becomes a SM, is that tattoo removed or is it allowed to stay? (and would the scar still tay there)


I doubt most chapters would overly care. It's not as though the tattoo is is anyway impeding their ability or compromising their loyalty. The rigorous hypo-indoctrination regimes would see to that. 

Most likely it depends on the culture the chapter is recruiting from and the individual chapter practices. The Silver Skulls for instance catalogue their accomplishments though tattoos. The Salamanders use branding which is a similar concept of honour marking. 



> (And what would the proper term for "the human who is to become a SM?" Would it be Accolyte?)


Aspirant is the word used. One implantation and training has begun you are a neophyte then initiate having received the black carapace, the progenoids and your first suit of power armour.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

There are Chapters that recruit from feral worlds. I don't think tribal tattoos are going to be much of an obstacle. 

As to scars, I think it was in _DoW: Blood Ravens_ where the process of implantation left scars. Not sure if the other Chapters' implantation process does the same thing, but I don't think scars are an issue either.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

If they had tattoos before becoming astartes, then said tattoos would probably look pretty shit and fucked up once they are a fully fleged astartes. Seeing as every part of their body is enlarged, the tattoos would probably be quite stretched and distorted.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> As to scars, I think it was in _DoW: Blood Ravens_ where the process of implantation left scars. Not sure if the other Chapters' implantation process does the same thing, but I don't think scars are an issue either.


Other sources have mentioned this as well. It seems the process of implantation results in a lot of surgical scars that remain with the Marine for quite some time.

As to pre-astartification tattoos I would imagine (and hope lest they end up like AoB says) that the near complete regeneration of the aspirant would result in the tattoos becoming faded to the point of complete obsurity. 

Also, no planet would allow 'heretical' tattoos so the Chapter has nothing to worry about in that regard.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> If they had tattoos before becoming astartes, then said tattoos would probably look pretty shit and fucked up once they are a fully fleged astartes. Seeing as every part of their body is enlarged, the tattoos would probably be quite stretched and distorted.


Brother Saul looked at his arm, regretting the impulse he'd had as a child to get the woman in red tattooed there after that special night during Festival.

By the looks of it, she'd gained about 100 kilos.

He scowled, 'Dammit.'


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Well World Eaters and Word Bearers had tattooos pre-heresy (Outcast Dead and any WB book), but I would at least imagine White Scars and Space Wolves to be the ones to actually have tattoos of worth, but not impossible for other Chapters as well.


----------

